# Grill lights



## Maylar (Oct 21, 2014)

As the seasons change and the days get shorter, dinner time is now pretty much after dark. My grill is in the back yard where outside lighting is poor. I've taken to moving the grill under my deck and hanging a standard shop light overhead, but that's kinda lame / crude and not really adequate. Curious to hear if any of you guys have had this issue and what your solutions were.


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a overhead light now, but before that a led light with a stand or clamp seemed to work best for me. Low tech and simple but it got the job done.


----------



## Bosko (Oct 21, 2014)

I use one of these, cheap under $15


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 21, 2014)

I use one of these with a flood bulb in it.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you have something to mount it to, you could always get a 12" or 24" mini shop light. I have this mounted above my tool boxes, makes it alot easier to see. Who cares if it is crude, and looks bad, if it works use it.


----------



## Maylar (Oct 22, 2014)

I ordered one of these...

Amazon.com : #1 Barbecue Grill Light with 10 Super Bright LED Lights - FREE Special Bonuses - Best Handle Mount BBQ Light for Grilling At Night - Fully Adjustable Horizontally and Vertically, Very Easy to Install, Battery Operated - LIFETIME Warranty

Should be able to clamp it somewhere on the grill.


----------



## DannyTX (Nov 10, 2014)

In the past few years there have been a lot of new LED light designs come onto the market. And the prices have come down a lot since they first came out.  They are very bright and use very little energy.  Also, when spring/summer comes back these lights are said to not attract bugs like other lighting, though I can't verify that personally.  An electrician told me that part.


----------



## boozer (Nov 10, 2014)

My neighbor has one of those  anti-theft motion sensor floodlights aimed at the back of his garage.  It's mounted on a swivel,  so I just point it at my cookers.  He doesn't mind. 
  Occasionally a bird or the wind or something will knock it out of whack,  and it will end up pointing at his yard again, but it's no problem to just aim it back where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Max1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Boozer: "Did you see that!"

Neighbor: "See what?"

Boozer: "Someone tried to steal my ribs, and brisket out of my smoker."

Neighbor: "No it was just a bird."

Boozer: "Damn-it I needed more meat, I never catch a break!"


----------



## boozer (Nov 10, 2014)

Hahaha!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm obsessed with motion lights, I have 6 of them all around the doghouse.
Raccoons set them off all the time the rotten bastards


----------



## boozer (Nov 19, 2014)

Them're good eatin'!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 24, 2014)

On my Weber gas grill, it had lights on the handle but I melted them. Then I bought one that clamps to the counter, it sucks. I found a small flashlight that I sometimes have to hold in my mouth works great.


----------

